# Music That Makes You Cry



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but there are some pieces/songs that can almost always bring tears to my eyes. First one: Grieg's Lament of Ingrid, from Peer Gynt. Another is Radiohead's There There, from Hail to the Thief.

Do any pieces have that effect on you?


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Dec 3, 2004)

Anything by Trent Reznor makes me cry, wishing I was that talented... does that count?  :cry:  

Actually, I haven't reached a point where music or movies make me cry - but my folks tell me that comes with age, the more pain you go through in life, the more you can relate and therefor the more those things affect you.

"Cats In The Cradle" gets me misty sometimes...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 3, 2004)

I thought Danny Elfman did a phenomenal job in "Farewell" in the Spidey series. The Schindler's List Piano Theme by John Williams also is incredibly emotional.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 3, 2004)

LastLibs.com said:


> Anything by Trent Reznor makes me cry, wishing I was that talented... does that count?  :cry:



Wow! What's amazing Alan is that I almost put Trent's Hurt in my short list! :shock: I just picked up The Downward Spiral yesterday as my first iTunes purchase (yeah, we Canadians are a bit behind... :wink: ).


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Dec 3, 2004)

Ned, that's awesome, that means you got the Deluxe Edition right? with the bonus tracks? - some of the demos are there are great... on actual disc the entire album was remixd and remastered in 5.1 SACD Surround.

OK... enough off-topic, Hurt is a great song, and look at how it transcends, it was just as big (if not bigger) hit for Jonny Cash as it was for Trent, the sign of a great composer.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 3, 2004)

LastLibs.com said:


> Ned, that's awesome, that means you got the Deluxe Edition right? with the bonus tracks?



Yes.


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Dec 3, 2004)

Rachmaninov can get me choked up....
I love his gut wrenching stuff.

I like how he can bring fear, anger, anxiety, helplessness and have it come crashing down and releaseing yourself to a single drop of a tear.

if it was metal, one word.... HEAVY! :twisted:


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 3, 2004)

Edward scissorhands by Elfman gets me teary.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 3, 2004)

Otis Redding's 'Try a Little Tenderness" can be touching if you're in that mood. Or "I Thought about You" with Billie Holiday. Or how about John Lennon's "Happy Christmas (War is Over - If You Want It)"


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 4, 2004)

Peter Gabriel's "I Grieve" does choke me up.
J


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 4, 2004)

How about Satie's Gnossienne no.1? I hardly ever cry, but it's hard to avoid when playing back that piece.


----------



## madfiddler (Apr 1, 2005)

the piano theme tune at the end of the Incredible Hulk TV show.... sob...


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 2, 2005)

madfiddler said:


> the piano theme tune at the end of the Incredible Hulk TV show.... sob...



Gawd that's bought back some memories. Poor bloke.........he's so alone *sniff*.

The 18th variation from Rachmaninovs 'Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini 'gets me every time, as does the end of the second movement of the Second Piano Concerto.

The 'Birdie Song' and 'Agado' make my cry also. But for entirely different reasons.

Steve


----------



## Marsdy (Apr 2, 2005)

Most GPO user demos make me cry. Also anything by HH.


----------



## TARI (Apr 2, 2005)

I am with Frederick, Schindler's List makes me cry, and Arabesque n?1 of Debussy as well... :cry:


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Apr 2, 2005)

John Barry's "Somewhere in Time" main theme
:cry: :cry:


----------



## handz (Apr 2, 2005)

Rachmaninov - Piano concerto 2 EVERYTIME!
Rachmaninov - Elegie in E flat minor
Tchaikovsky - Symphony no. 6
Shostakovich - Piano concerto 2 2nd movement. 

hmm...any great romantic symphony.

Many movie soundtracks...but they are usualy to make you cry when the film needs it


Any of Zimmers music :?( why this wasnt composed by someone else.. :?( )
Czech and French HipHop - Why...Why for a love of God... :cry: :roll:


----------



## Buckles (Apr 5, 2005)

'Hymn to the Fallen' by John Williams, for the Saving Private Ryan Soundtrack. Just gives me goosebumps...

Oh, and the 'Hallelujah' cover by Jeff Buckley.

-s


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 5, 2005)

'Superfreak' by Rick James


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 5, 2005)

Schindler's List :cry: 
Send in the Clowns :cry: 
Adagio for Strings :cry: 
Somewhere over the rainbow(version from Meet Joe Black) :D 

All I can remember at the moment


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 5, 2005)

Not sure about crying, but pieces that evoke sadness:

Mahler's 6th Symphony, 3rd mvmt.
Mahler's 9th Symphony, 4th mvmt
Mahler's Kindertotenlieder- all of it

Barber's Piano Concerto, slow mvmnt
Barber's Cello Concerto, slow mvmnt
Barber's Agnus Dei (choral version of Adagio for Strings)

Papillon- Reunion, The Hospital (more now because it reminds me that Goldsmith is gone)
E.T.- E.T and Me.
Schindler's List- Remembrances

Elgar- Nimbrod from the Enigma Variations

Saint Saens Organ Symphony- slow mvmnt

Harmonium (Adams)- "Because I could not Stop ofr Death" mvmt

Yared's Troy- Achilles

that;s just a few


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 5, 2005)

Awww...David you too big of a man to cry? :wink: hehe


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 5, 2005)

evan gamble said:


> Awww...David you too big of a man to cry? :wink: hehe



Yep, I'm a heartless bastard.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 6, 2005)

J.S. Bach prelude #1 from the Well Tempered Klavier

Any Italian love aria when they do that minor iv substitution thing. :( 

Beethoven sym#7 second mvmt.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 6, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 26, 2005)

I have to agree that Falcon can get my eyes pretty watery.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## lux (Apr 26, 2005)

Folmann said:


> Falkon 1 - makes me cry.
> 
> :roll:



Folmann, there's a rolls eyes's stock sale in your town? U use them in all posts. :D


----------



## fictionmusic (Apr 27, 2005)

There is song by Verve Pipe called The Freshmen. I had heard it several times years ago during a pretty crappy time in my life, but just last week I found out who it was and I bought it. Oh yah!

Others: The section in Appalachian Springs (just after the Shaker Hymn variations) called Moderato:Coda.
The Adagio Movement of Prokofiev's 5th
5 Songs for Dark Voice by Harry Somers
The 1st part of Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Angel (Apr 27, 2005)

Morningmood - Peer Gynt Suite
Across the stars - J. Williams (sic!)
Drei Nuesse fuer Aschenbroedel ("Tri orisky popelku") - Karel Svoboda
Thememusic from TV Series Tom Sawyer&Huckleberry Finn (perhaps because it reminds me of my childhood 
I love the Hulk-Pianotheme too!

Angel


----------



## Jerry LaBrie (May 1, 2005)

These are a few that make me tear up, especially if it reminds me of the movie or play. Sometimes it's just the music that makes me sad.

Grieg - Asa's Death from Peer Gynt
Barber - Adagio for strings
Copland - Our Town
Bernstein - Somewhere from West Side Story
Tchaikovsky - Pathetique Symphony First Movement

That's all I can think of now.


----------



## PolarBear (May 7, 2005)

Hmmm still a lot of stuff that has to be checked I see...

James Newton Howard - What Are You Asking Me (The Village)
James Newton Howard - The Hand Of Fate I+II (Signs)
Thomas Newman - Grave Drive (Road To Perdition)
James Williams - Angel's Never Cough (Angela's Ashes)
Alan Silvestri - Cast Away End Credits
Eric Serra - Protect Life (The Fifth Element)
Air - Playground Love (Virgin Suicides)

and some of the stuff from the already abovementionend.

PolarBear


----------



## choc0thrax (May 7, 2005)

Didn't John Williams score Angela's ashes? 8)


----------



## PolarBear (May 7, 2005)

I was sure you would correct that within 10 minutes... view count went up only one so far, so you were the first and last to see it uncorrected... What's your list btw?


----------



## choc0thrax (May 7, 2005)

In addition to the great Edward Scissorhands-

Danny Elfman- Promise (Family Man)
Danny Elfman- Finale (Sommersby)
Thomas Newman- That Next Place (Meet Joe Black)
James Newton Howard- The Gravel Road (The Village)
John Williams- You Are The Pan (Hook)
John Williams- Across The Stars (AOTC)
John Williams- Welcome To Jurassic Park (Jurassic Park!)
Trevor Jones- Portrait Of A Prince (From Hell)
James Horner- Freedom/The Execution/Bannockburn (Braveheart)
James Horner- For The Love Of A Princess (Braveheart)
James Horner- a good portion of the Legends Of The Fall score
James Horner- Casper's Lullaby (Casper)
James Horner- The Long Ride Home (The Missing)
Michael Suby- Kayleigh's Funeral (Butterfly Effect)


----------

